# Sticky  AVS Forum Classifieds Rules



## AVS Forum Notice

*AVS Forum Classifieds Rules*

All listings must contain a price.

Bumping - Under no circumstances are you to "bump" your thread by adding a new reply unless more than 10 days (3 days for paid AVS Club members) has passed with no replies. Instead, you are to edit the first post when you need to make changes or your item sells.

Do not create more than one single ad for an item. The listing will never expire.

Kindly keep replies in this area focused on the business at hand - offers to purchase. Do not clutter a classified thread with "chit chat" posts. Use the private messaging system for these.

Under no circumstances is anyone to reply to a post suggesting that the item can be found cheaper elsewhere. That is the responsibility of the purchaser to look for the best deal - not for forum members to point out. Members are trying to sell their items in a safe environment without fear of others trying to undercut their sales.

With the exception of the Dealer Specials area, we prohibit dealers, resellers, and manufacturers from posting any sale information to this forum -- especially advertisements in their signature file. The only items that we allow for sale are personal items for the benefit of our members. The classifieds is not to be used to operate a "side business".

No bootleg/pirated or illegal material may be sold in this forum.

AVS Forum does not promote/endorse any products listed for sale in this area. We will not, as a policy, become involved in any disputes between sellers and buyers. However, please note that your participation on the forum is a privilege, not a right, and that your privileges may be revoked if there are serious, legitimate complaints about you.

No auctions or sales on eBay, Craigslist or any other sale sites.

Do NOT ask members to pay you through PayPal "friends and family" or another unprotected method.

We used to charge PER AD and then delete each ad after a week or two. Listings are now free of charge and remain posted but these rules must be honored at all times.

Those who violate these rules risk having their item(s) deleted and account terminated.


----------

